# ONF Flat Nano LED Light



## tayloss (4 Jan 2019)

Hi All,

I will post a review of this light once it arrives from Taiwan, but I have seen a few people use this light on a nano tank, and love the fact it has a built in dimmer function, which my current light (Dennerle Power LED 5.0) doesn't without an inline one:-







It also has a ramp up and down function which I like too... I think its the nano version of the flat one that George was/is using on one of his tanks, but I plan on using this on my 25l tank to start with before moving over to a 35l re-scape!

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Ed Wiser (4 Jan 2019)

Looks nice https://www.onfaqua.com/flatnano
Good price too.


----------



## Edvet (4 Jan 2019)

What i don''t understand is: good looking luxury marketed product, good looking site. Stil using LUMEN, not PAR data


----------



## zozo (4 Jan 2019)

Edvet said:


> What i don''t understand is: good looking luxury marketed product, good looking site. Stil using LUMEN, not PAR data



Approxemately!?
*29.9 umol/s/m2*

https://www.waveformlighting.com/horticulture/convert-lux-to-ppfd-online-calculator


----------



## tayloss (4 Jan 2019)

Edvet said:


> What i don''t understand is: good looking luxury marketed product, good looking site. Stil using LUMEN, not PAR data


Agreed.. maybe its an Asian thing?? I've seen a few people use these on a high tech planted, so am hoping its a winner! Its got to be better than the light I have at the moment!


----------



## Siege (4 Jan 2019)

I’ve got the 60cm flat one. Awesome light. Only thing missing from the app is a ramp up ramp down feature. (Unless you use the preprogrammed 11 hours of light setting).
I emailed onf thinking I’ve missed something in the app, they replied promptly but I think they thought I was mad not to want 11 hours of light per day!

I’ve seen the nano light, very well made. Haven’t seen it in action though


----------



## Shinobi (4 Jan 2019)

Just got the Nano light today - very impressed by it so far


----------



## tayloss (4 Jan 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Just got the Nano light today - very impressed by it so far


Please feel free to post a review as mine will be here on Wednesday, but the build quality looks very well made?


----------



## Daveslaney (4 Jan 2019)

Is this primarily a marine fixture?
Think that's prob where the 11 hour light come from?


----------



## tayloss (5 Jan 2019)

Daveslaney said:


> Is this primarily a marine fixture?
> Think that's prob where the 11 hour light come from?



Not that I have found and this is different to app controller version as this one doesn’t have that level of control... it’s a button on the lamp to set the light levels and the ramp up and down is on turn on etc...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (5 Jan 2019)

What's this product??
https://shop.onf.com.tw/products/colorfull-light-board-1

Can anyone figure out this web page?


----------



## zozo (5 Jan 2019)

rebel said:


> What's this product??
> https://shop.onf.com.tw/products/colorfull-light-board-1
> 
> Can anyone figure out this web page?



Even if choosen English 95% of it tsays in something like Chinese or Taiwanese..  But it has a reference to the Flat One Aqaurium light.
It kinda looks like the replacement part that is installed into the complete Flat One light.

http://www.connectedcrib.com/flat-one-app-smart-aquarium-light/


----------



## Siege (5 Jan 2019)

Yes I think it’s a replacement led part to upgrade the original flat one to the new colorfull one.

Incidentally, their website pricing looks low compared to say green aqua. I assume buying direct you have to pay hefty shipping and customs tax?


----------



## tayloss (5 Jan 2019)

Siege said:


> Yes I think it’s a replacement led part to upgrade the original flat one to the new colorfull one.
> 
> Incidentally, their website pricing looks low compared to say green aqua. I assume buying direct you have to pay hefty shipping and customs tax?



You have to pay VAT when customs choose, although as they use DHL is been most items they’ve caught me on! Works out at around £110 inc VAT and delivery....  guess it’s swings and roundabout, but I’ve not found a light that fits my 25l planted as yet and don’t think the twin star fits a tank under 30cms?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (6 Jan 2019)

Siege said:


> Yes I think it’s a replacement led part to upgrade the original flat one to the new colorfull one.


Keen to see any close ups of this board for educational purposes....


----------



## tayloss (7 Jan 2019)

The light is due for delivery tomorrow which isn’t bad considering it’s taken 5days to get here! Will report back soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloss (8 Jan 2019)

A few photos of the packaging of the new light, will set it up and post a few more images and a video if I get time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (9 Jan 2019)

The design is great


----------



## rebel (9 Jan 2019)

Any pics of the LED diodes themselves?


----------



## zozo (9 Jan 2019)

rebel said:


> Any pics of the LED diodes themselves?



Closest to find on the net





I suspect they use latest COB led strip desings.. Somewhere along these lines..
https://aliexpress.com/item/DC-12V-...108.1000016.1.32d376afYRhvjK&isOrigTitle=true

Currently providing the best density vs surface area.. I notice on pics where its switched on single led beats distant from each other can't be seen. Looking like one luminous cob strip. But that's just a guess.


----------



## tayloss (10 Jan 2019)

Very short video of the new light in place on my recovery tank.. Excuse the BBA, this is being worked on and all leaves removed after the video was taken (should have waited)!! But first impressions are very good and would say its worth the money for the quality... Yes it properly more expensive than the twinstar, but fits very nicely on the tank. It made me look at it in a different way as the older light was slightly warmer than this one and not as punchy! (Dennerle Power Led 5.0)..


----------



## si walker (13 Apr 2020)

Well hows the light working out?
Thanks!
Simon


----------



## Ed Wiser (14 Apr 2020)

Great light I have two of them on aquariums.


----------

